# less talked about options



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Most trade senerios for camby have involved an expiring contract and pick.

what about

TJ FORD, and a sign and trade with Mo Peterson for Marcus Camby

The raptors have a load of PGs which is why ford is floating in the rumor mills. and With Smith going down in a crash Mo Pete AKA HERPIE KING would be a welcome addition.


Trade Allen Iverson, keep allen iverson. To me its not about liking or disliking him. Its simply about building around Melo. Which is why Camby is going to get traded. and why eventually you have to trade Iverson.

So why not at least take offers now. In this situation. Especially after i move camby. Id see if any team would bite on iverson. especially a team like new york. they are going to try and work trades for guys like garnett and o'neal. and of course they are going to come up short. Thomas is going to bite his nails knowing he is going to have another subpar season.

He is still going to have Steve Francis on his roster who is still wanted to be waived. So then he bites and trades David Lee or Channing Frye and Francis for Allen Iverson.

Then even if KMart cant come back from injury you are front court is still set. And even if JR Smith turns into DerMarr Johnson your backcourt is still set.

Something to think about instead of just expiring contracts and picks.

Francis's deal is a year shorter than camby and he probably would be willing to work out a buyout if the nuggets didnt want to play him


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

You would do Francis and a big man for Iverson?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> You would do Francis and a big man for Iverson?


Not a horrible deal if the big man is decent. Francis has an even worse basketball IQ than Iverson, but they're similar players.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, I didn't know Nuggets fans didn't like Iverson.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> Not a horrible deal if the big man is decent. Francis has an even worse basketball IQ than Iverson, but they're similar players.


How the hell are they similiar players? Iverson has top three quickness with point guard ability while Francis is an above the rim scorer. Besides, Iverson has a much better attitude. That deal is awful, and I even want to trade Iverson.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The last time Francis' name came up in trade talks, Melo told the front office he wouln't play with him.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> The last time Francis' name came up in trade talks, Melo told the front office he wouln't play with him.


the summer is the best time to buy him out anyways. francis will love being available when teams have money to spend. 


and its not any big man. its double double Lee


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if your not that high on iverson and want to rebuild with younger guys what about rickys expiring, hassel, foye and the number 7?


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> if your not that high on iverson and want to rebuild with younger guys what about rickys expiring, hassel, foye and the number 7?


I'd probably do that one.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

jericho said:


> I'd probably do that one.


i thought of that as well. just didnt know what minnesota plans to do. i mean even if they add camby. theyd have to do more deals to make that acquisition worthwhile


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> i thought of that as well. just didnt know what minnesota plans to do. i mean even if they add camby. theyd have to do more deals to make that acquisition worthwhile


Avalanche was actually proposing that as a deal for Iverson. Camby would still be a Nugget, barring another trade.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

adding camby makes too much salary for the wolves to add any more value, you wouldnt want a jaric/james etc coming back so itd be in denvers best interest to keep camby or trade him elsewhere.

minny would have a couple of moves to make to make us an actual competitor but iverson and garnett is a much better working duo IMO, garnetts rebounding, defence and passing would compliment iverson a little better than melo... thats not a knock on melo but he needs pieces complimenting him and not taking away too many shots.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

jericho said:


> Avalanche was actually proposing that as a deal for Iverson. Camby would still be a Nugget, barring another trade.


 
damn i didnt see that. personally i rate the defensive player of the year higher than Iverson. Ricky Davis is a dip****. but this is the 7th overall pick.

ok. you do the deal. who do you take at 7?

Yi Jianlian may be available. Brewer and Green could be. Conley could be. Noah, Julian Wright, Thaddeus Young.... whats your pick?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

from your side of things building blocks of:

foye
smith
melo
noah/hawes/horford
nene

is a great young core to go from, especially if u get more young talent for camby


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> damn i didnt see that. personally i rate the defensive player of the year higher than Iverson. Ricky Davis is a dip****. but this is the 7th overall pick.
> 
> ok. you do the deal. who do you take at 7?
> 
> Yi Jianlian may be available. Brewer and Green could be. Conley could be. Noah, Julian Wright, Thaddeus Young.... whats your pick?


I'd probably take Conley if he's available, Noah or Hawes otherwise. I'd pass on the wing players, since none of them look like SG prospects to me and I'd hate to spend a pick this high on a backup for Anthony.

So we'd be looking at:

C-Camby/Nene
PF-Nene/Martin/Evans
SF-Anthony/Davis/Najera
SG-Davis/Smith
PG-Foye/Conley

That would be quite a war for the starting PG spot. I could Conley winning it, with Foye either morphing into a super-combo instant-offense type off the bench, or being shipped out with Camby in a mid-season trade.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

jericho said:


> I'd probably take Conley if he's available, Noah or Hawes otherwise. I'd pass on the wing players, since none of them look like SG prospects to me and I'd hate to spend a pick this high on a backup for Anthony.
> 
> So we'd be looking at:
> 
> ...


not sure how much youve seen of foye but ive watched a lot of him this season and i wouldnt trade conley 1 for 1 for him, i think the conley pick would be a waste.
another option for you guys would be brewer, him playing at SG would be great next to melo as he could guard the oppositions best wing (assuming his D lives up to the hype)


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> the summer is the best time to buy him out anyways. francis will love being available when teams have money to spend.
> 
> 
> and its not any big man. its double double Lee


I like Lee and Frye, but they probably have higher value than Francis at this point. That's just an awful trade.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> if your not that high on iverson and want to rebuild with younger guys what about rickys expiring, hassel, foye and the number 7?


Minnesota would never do that.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i like conley at 7. From the video i can gather of Yi from utube and elsewhere I have a big interest in him. But so far thats all scouts have to go on is tape and travels to overseas. i know he didnt get measured in orlando. that kinda bothers me. i guess he is just going to do individual workouts


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd take Joakim Noah...the next pencil-thin utility player a la Tayshaun Prince.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

What about Antonio Daniels? Washington is looking to deal him and he may be a good fit to play with Iverson (since he is a combo guard and a good defender)


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

A.D. wouldn't be bad, but I dont' see it happening. We've had several chances to pick him up through the years adn none of them ever materialized.

I like the idea of a big PG, though...thta's one of the reasons why Andre Miller was so good in Denver...he was a big PG.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> A.D. wouldn't be bad, but I dont' see it happening. We've had several chances to pick him up through the years adn none of them ever materialized.
> 
> I like the idea of a big PG, though...thta's one of the reasons why Andre Miller was so good in Denver...he was a big PG.


Size and experience alone could get Daniels 20-25 mpg in Denver. Not much of a shooter, and perhaps a passable defender. But I could see him running alongside Iverson while J.R. figures out what he's doing.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I could see it working and have no issue with it.

What would we give up, though?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

darth-horax said:


> I could see it working and have no issue with it.
> 
> What would we give up, though?


If your team trade Evans to Orlando for some expiring contract, you can offer this player to Washington and I think they'll bite. They want to get rid of his contract.

Orlando trade Dooling (or Arroyo) to Washington;
Denver trade Diawara to Washington and Evans to Orlando;
Washington trade AD to Denver;


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

That could work.

What's AD's contract situation? I'd hate to get rid of one long-term contract for another.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

darth-horax said:


> That could work.
> 
> What's AD's contract situation? I'd hate to get rid of one long-term contract for another.


1 year less than Evans.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

4 years, then. If he'd get more PT than the Wedge was getting, it could be worth it.
I like Wedgie, but he barely plays more than 8 minutes a game, if that!


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

What about Allan Houston? He seems more serious about making a comeback than Reggie Miller.

I don't know if he'd consider Denver, but he certainly would bring something the Nuggets need with his shooting stroke. Probably not much of a defender at this point, but I'd love to see him spotting up for a pass from a penetrating Iverson or double-teamed Anthony.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

It woudl be the ideal place for Allan Houston. He wouldnt' need to worry about playing much, banging down low and rebounding...he could just be a spot up shooter a la Dale Ellis that helps the younger guys get to the conference finals.

He'd be a great addition, IMO.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I think my biggest question about him is whether he could keep up with the pace of the offensive system...i.e., whether he can run on the break at all these days.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> It woudl be the ideal place for Allan Houston. He wouldnt' need to worry about playing much, banging down low and rebounding...he could just be a spot up shooter a la Dale Ellis that helps the younger guys get to the conference finals.
> 
> He'd be a great addition, IMO.


You're forgetting this guy's knees. I'd be shocked if he lasted 20 games.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I've got bad knees, too. With 2 years off, you never know what'll happen.


----------

